# Accesories... what are the must haves?



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

hey all, 

So I just placed my order for my bike, Cannondale R700, and it should be in the shop sometime this coming week. Now its time to plan my purchases. Here is my current list. 

Bike.. 
- Computer
- Cage/Bottle
- Extra tubes
- Patch kit
- pocket tool/tire levers 
- saddle bag
- Pedals... Speedplay frogs or Shimano spd 
- Co2 inflator 

Me...
Shoes - shimano SH-T092 touring shoes.. 
Helmet 
Shorts
Jerseys
Socks

thats all I can think of now. Only other things I want to buy after all that will be a nice floor pump, rear mount bike rack (saris bones 3), and some sort of bike stand so I don't have to lean my bike against the wall. 

Are there any clothing taboos? How many jerseys should I have? I plan on riding atleast 3x a week but will slowly be building my clothing collection up. I was thinking 2x shorts and 2x Jerseys and 3x socks. 

Any advice? Suggestions? Tips? Speedplay frogs vs. Shimano Spd?


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

*two more things for comfort & protection*

fingerless gloves
shades/glasses


----------



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

I've got oakleys (XX Minutes) Are there any huge advantages to the cycling specific shades? As for gloves care to reccomend some moderately priced gloves?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*Accessories.*

What I've found, often the hard way, in my first 6,000 miles of serious road biking:

C02 inflator -- For a recreational road bike, you'll probaly be happier if you have a frame pump, too... c02 is fast, but easy to mess up, for me at least.

You MUST HAVE a floor pump. You'll need to inflate road bike tires often; ideally, every ride, and a hand pump can't get the pressures you'll want.

Tire levers -- From experience with a Campy wheel and a Pro race tire, get "quality" levers; I BROKE two cheap ones trying to change that bear! Bought some 'nicer' ones - the super-stiff kind that are bent-shaped; they easily 'popper' the tire off the rim. $2 more.

Clothing - versatile knee warmers are a great thing to have; if you live in so cal or arizona, then don't worry about it now, but I've found protecting knees from cold, even if it doesn't FEEL that cold (65 F or lower), is a good thing. 

You can get away with only one or two jerseys; just make sure that they have 3 big pockets (not the little 1 zipper pocket). Multiple shorts are more important so you can always have a clean pair. Start with cheap stuff, I'd suggest, and if it bugs you later on you can switch. Wait a while though; your tail end has its own endurance to develop. Socks -- non-cotton socks are a Very Good Thing.

A 'racing cape' style raincoat -- the $8 plastic ones that you can stuff into a jersey pocket -- are great if you get caught in a sudden downpour.

I find glasses increase comfort a lot on descents, and have kept rocks / road crap out of my eyes more than once.

Gloves -- wearing 'em lets you clean your tires, an excellent flat preventative.

Shoes -- Personal preference issue, but I definitely notice a comfort benefit switching from rubber soled MTB shoes to hard-plastic-soled shoes. Doesn't have to be an expensive SIDI, just needs to not flex under your hand.

Helmet - $30 helmet will protect your head as well as $150 helmet, so long as it's *insert certifying agency* approved. More vents good for summer, but no need to dump out for an atmos or something.

Water bottles - Yep. You should carry them. I bought like 10 $1.50 performance bottles, so I can just have an armada in the 'fridge.

-- As to your question on
Pedals - Personal choice, but if you want a hybrid / walkable pedal, I've heard only good about Speedplay Frogs, except that of course they're more expensive than SPD's. 


---

And the MOST IMPORTANT thing, IMHO, as soon as you can afford it: A fitting. Getting the seatpost / seat position / stem length and height / bar position right for my body was the best, BEST thing I ever did.


----------



## gotmilk? (Nov 28, 2004)

*lights*

Will you be riding when the sun is down or not up yet? Get some lights at least to be seen. There are small strobes out there about the size of a silver dollar that will fit in your wedge pack untill you need them. They attatch with an elastic cord and can be mounted just about anywhere. Arm, leg, seatpost, handlebar.
Get two bottle cages and bottles.


----------



## avkid (May 28, 2005)

*sunglasses*

i wear glasses so i don't have sunglasses b/c i either need to get a pair specially made or some totally lame/uncomfortable clip on kind and almost everyday i wish i had a pair. as soon as i get enough money to buy some perscription sports sunglasses i am all over that.


----------



## gutpile (Feb 26, 2005)

Emilio84 said:


> I've got oakleys (XX Minutes) Are there any huge advantages to the cycling specific shades? As for gloves care to reccomend some moderately priced gloves?


IMHO, no, there is no huge advantage of cycling specific glasses over what can be had for a fraction of the cost in nearly same lens sizes and styles from any sporting goods dept (walmart etc), although I haven't run acros any interchangeable lens models which seems to be a cycling specific feature on some models, and some hype about venting and airflow around the lens for more consistent drying or something. Gloves - there are hundreds of gloves, and I have never gone for the hi end stuff - currently using Airius GELpro's - kind of a middle of the road glove ~ $20, but what I like in a glove is the little loops that tie the adjacent fingers together (in pairs) for making it easier to take the gloves off without turning them inside out - basically lets you pull two fingers out at a time, and snug fit is important as well. If you are not stocking up exclusively at your LBS, Performance, Bikenashbar, Supergo have huge selections of gloves.


----------



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

When you mention fitting are you talking about a standard fitting or one of the more elaborate fittings? The guy at the LBS used some sort of measuing system with lasers and a computer to get my measurements and he said he'd use that to get the bike in the ballpark then once he gets me on the trainer he can find tune everything. I do know that he will be putting on wider bars since the bars that come with the bike are a little narrow for me. He also mentioned somethinga bout a plumb line and my knee... How much better of a fit can I really get?


----------



## blueman (Apr 20, 2005)

a source for good, cheap shorts is http://www.velowear.com. I wish I had known that earlier in my cycling career. Of course shorts (and their "fit") are personal, but I am a big believer in getting a couple of pairs of their shorts vs one pair of a "premium" brand/style. YMMV, but with shorts it's impt to get a good pair but make sure that you have enough so that every time out you can wear a clean pair-- no doubling up on usage or you'll learn the consequences very very quickly!


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

yeah, that sounds like a "proper" fitting, something akin to the 'wobblenaught' system.

A 'plumb' just refers to a weighted line, usually used to position your knee relative to the pedal spindle. There are all sorts of opinions about how important the oft-mentioned "Knee Over Pedal Spindle" is, and I'm no expert.

The small LBS that set me up used something similar, and pieced the kit together (stem, bar width, etc) based on those measurements.

A second, larger, 'dealer' LBS that I looked at, before discovering the one I went with just asked my jeans inseam and slapped a bike under me for a a test ride. When I got back, they talked about payment.

I'm glad your place is more the former. A good LBS is a great asset.


----------



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

Yeah, the LBS I am getting my bike from is one of the best imho in the area. They are well stocked and go the extra mile to make sure you are happy. Super low pressure sales tactics and very friendly people. Plus the guy who I have been hasselling (read: couldn't decide between allez elite or r700.. ) is very cool and is actually right from my neighborhood so he has many suggestions and real world experience in the areas i'll be riding. 

I think I am going to add a floor pump to my "essential list". How do you guys store your bikes? I was hoping to get one of those stands that you place your rear tire in since they are cheap and keep the bike from leaning on stuff. Any ideas?


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

by leaning them against the wall.


----------



## SJBiker (Jan 22, 2004)

*Gloves!!*

I rented a very sweet Cdale R600 from my LBS on their 22-mile Tuesday evening rides and didn't wear gloves. I am now having minor nerve issues in my palms. They're going away slowly but it was a little scary for a moment.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*What I'd wish I'd known.*

Arm warmers are a great purchase. Get a floor pump. Chamois butter is a good thing. Try it on before you buy it. CO2 is nice, but, watch your fingers if you don't have a handled inflator. Get a muti-tool and an under the saddle bag.
Have fun!


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

avkid said:


> i wear glasses so i don't have sunglasses b/c i either need to get a pair specially made or some totally lame/uncomfortable clip on kind and almost everyday i wish i had a pair. as soon as i get enough money to buy some perscription sports sunglasses i am all over that.


Have you checked the clip-ons at Wal-Mart or an optical shop? I used to wear glasses, and was surprised to find that clip-ons are a lot better than they used to be. For $16 or so, they have a very wide range of shapes and sizes. Most have a spring so that they expand horizontally, then retract to clip over your glasses. I was able to find a pair that really nicely fit my glasses. Much better than the old flip-up, flip-down things that I was envisioning. I found it cheaper and more convenient than having a special pair of Rx sunglasses, especially around dusk when I could just slip them off.

They're not the greatest thing ever - still some inconvenience - but they were much better than I expected.


----------



## Len J (Jan 28, 2004)

*One caution on sunglasses...........*



gutpile said:


> IMHO, no, there is no huge advantage of cycling specific glasses over what can be had for a fraction of the cost in nearly same lens sizes and styles from any sporting goods dept (walmart etc), although I haven't run acros any interchangeable lens models which seems to be a cycling specific feature on some models, and some hype about venting and airflow around the lens for more consistent drying or something. Gloves - there are hundreds of gloves, and I have never gone for the hi end stuff - currently using Airius GELpro's - kind of a middle of the road glove ~ $20, but what I like in a glove is the little loops that tie the adjacent fingers together (in pairs) for making it easier to take the gloves off without turning them inside out - basically lets you pull two fingers out at a time, and snug fit is important as well. If you are not stocking up exclusively at your LBS, Performance, Bikenashbar, Supergo have huge selections of gloves.


The most important thing about Sunglasses used for sysling is that they protect you from debris. Many sunglasses are not made of safety lenses. I can't tell you the number of times my sunglasses have protected me from small stones thrown up by cars.

As long as the lenses are safety glass (or plastic) they are OK for riding, otherwise, I wouldn't wear them.

Len


----------



## RodeRash (May 18, 2005)

Bike stand -- 

As mentioned elsewhere and used by cyclist for nearly a half century that I know of. You find a rafter in the garage and drop a line from it. Put a loop in the end of the line and you slip the loop over the nose of your saddle. This keeps the rear wheel off the floor, and you can work on the bike upright, or leave it in storage where it won't fall over. 

Dark glasses. You want the darkest you can find. Get something that covers the eyes well. I have prescription bi-focal polarized aviators -- large coverage lenses. I wear these all the time outdoors, not just for cycling. I suppose the steamline stuff for cycling is nice, but I can't find them in prescription. Just make sure the lenses cover the eyes. I had a pair of sunglasses once that were very cool -- but the lenses were too small to cover the eyes. 

Socks. You can get CoolMax or some other wonder fibre for about $10 a pair. But I found Champion athletic sock, ankle height at Costco. I think about 10 pr for $10. They're thick footed cotton poly blend and work fine. 

I own two pair of shorts. Pearl Izumi and the cheap REI pair that got replaced by the Pearl Izumi. When I'm done riding I take them off, rinse them out, roll in a towel and squeeze to remove excess water and hang to dry. By the next ride they're ready to go. Fast dry, high tech fibre. One good pair of shorts is better than two cheap pair. Don't skimp where the buns meet the saddle. 

Jerseys -- get the zippers that come all the way down to the navel. Also, try them on. Some are tight in the arm bands -- That's not good. Try the zipper. It's nice if you can zip with one hand and no fancy finger work. I find jerseys on sale, usually about $50. These are mostly last year's "shop jersey" from the LBS, or some clearance. If they have the features they're a good deal. If' they're discounted because they have short, cheap zippers, pass on them. 

Long sleeve jersey is nice with a full zipper. Mine has zippers in the sleeves (Descente), probably for taking it off with the riding gloves intact while on the bike. That's a nice feature I suppose. 

Full length pants -- Lyra. I have a light pair with elastic straps for the feet, and another without straps that are a bit heavier. I like the heavier without the straps, but I think it's personal. Make sure they're large enough that they don't pull down at the crotch when you ride. 

Pumps-- a floor pump with a decent gauge is nice, a lever to release the valve. A tire gauge is essential, designed for presta valves. I have a full size Silca frame pump -- two actually. I can get 120 lbs in a tire with them. So statements about frame pumps not working suggests that some people don't have the right pump. 

Get Friel's book on training: Joe Friel "The Cyclist's Training Bible." Even if you're not racing, but rather just seriously riding, it's essential, authoritative. It's about $18. 

Find a leather coin purse -- something large enough for keys, change, ID. This will keep the keys from poking holes in your $100 jerseys. Also, it's nice to have all this odd stuff in one pouch in the pocket rather than slopping around. 

Gloves-- I like the string mesh back style, but preferences vary. I like these because they go on sale all the time for less than $10. Gloves wear out, so stock up when they're on sale.


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Knowledge*



Emilio84 said:


> Any advice? Suggestions? Tips?


Gather knowledge and wear your helmet to protect that investment. 

For instance tool kits are useless if you do not know how to use them. It is like watching someone open the hood of their late model car and staring at the engine. They have know idea how to fix it but still look under the hood. I can't tell you how many riders carry around tools that do not even fit their bike. Learn how to use the tools you carry and properly maintain your bike so you don't have to use those tools.

Learn how to safely ride with other people. Other riders often cause more wrecks than all the motorist out on the road.

As noted above, Velowear makes some good shorts at a reasonable price and their bibs are on sale this month. For sunglasses make sure the frame does not interfere with your vision when in a cycling position.

Enjoy your new ride.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

You must have stronger arms than I do if you can get your frame pump to deliver 120psi! I can grunt and pant the thing to maybe 110, but I really don't want to. 

As far as a pressure gauge -- I haven't found anything that works well to tell how much pressure is in a Presta-valved tire without letting the air out, so I just use the floor pump and hit 'em before each ride. Is there something that works?


----------



## Hipstrong (Oct 20, 2004)

Sunglasses: I bought some sheetrock sanding goggles from Home Depot that are actually pretty cool looking, have great coverage, are non-distorting, and come in various shades. $9.99! They are my new favorite shades.

Bibs are really, really nice. They feel much better than traditional shorts. You can't have too many pairs of shorts of any style. 

You can get jerseys pretty cheap in the winter. Buy a couple now, then wait till January and buy six more. Conversely, you should buy winter clothes now, while they're on sale. 

Socks: Any old running or tennis socks work fine, unless you just have to have some dorky cycling design socks. Nobody looks at yer freakin socks.

Frogs. Get the Frogs. I use weird track pedals myself, but I like Speedplay pedals a lot. 

Get an extra butt to use while you break yours in. It's gonna hurt, chamois cream or not.

Learn to change tires before you have a flat. Then learn to change them without tools. 

Learn to use your barrel adjusters before your derailleur starts making weird noises. It's pretty easy to tune your bike while you're riding it!


----------



## avkid (May 28, 2005)

*i'll have to check that out...*

b/c i was still expecting those horribley big flip up flip down kind. thanks


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

If you are riding in any traffic at all (i.e. on a road), get a Take-A-Look glasses (or helmet) mounted mirror. I would rather ride in traffic without a helmet than without my mirror.

With shorts, short sleeved jersey, undershirt, wind vest, knee warmers, arm warmers, leg warmers, ear covers, a cycling hat, fingerless gloves, neopreme full fingered gloves, thin wool socks, thick wool socks, shoes, toe covers, neopreme shoe covers and a rain jacket a you can cover almost any weather condition above 45 F. Lower if you're tough.

Would recommend double sided SPDs (Shimano, not knock offs. If you do get knock offs, always use their cleats.) until you find a reason to get something different.

I used to have a lot of trouble with dirt in the eyes until I got wrap-around sunglasses. I picked up a pair of Bolle Vigilates with four lense types, an insert and had perscription lenses put in the inset for $105 total. Love them.

TF


----------



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

mmmmm yummy roadbike goodness! Just got back from the shop. Ended up with only 1 pair of shorts/jersey/socks but I have another Jersey and will be riding every other day so that gives me ample time to wash my shorts/socks. 

I ended up going with the stainless frog pedals on the reccomendation of the two sales people I dealt with a the shop. They are very easy to get in an out of so I am very happy with that. 

Tommorow will be my innagural ride but I just wanted to say thanks for all the awesome advice I've recieved. 

Oh and of all the things to forget... I forgot to buy a multi tool. Oh well I'm bound to be back at the lbs in the coming week so I'll pick it up then. I did end up getting a park tools floor pump and chain lube/degreaser though. Oh.. and a floor stand since my garage is.. not exactly roadbike friendly.


----------



## Soldier-of-Rome (Jan 22, 2004)

*New bike for a new roadie*

Welcome to the community! You are set and ready to go. Now it's just a matter of fine tuning your position on that bad boy. You have stepped into Elysium, the mystical milieu of tar and gravel passing silently beneath you as you contemplate the inherent problems of this temporal world; cutting through the air in high tension suspended animation, leaving behind your scent trail of newly washed lycra, Bullfrog and pure speed, dude.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

As previously mentioned, a lot of us prefer bibs over shorts. I have lots of shorts that don't get used much since I got some bibs. But one pair of shorts and one pair of bibs and see which you like better.


----------



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

I might buy those csc assos bibs(hot deals section) or the velowear bibs since they are the same price ($55).. depends on my mood. Definately gonna get a pair of bibs before I get another pair of shorts though.


----------



## Emilio84 (Oct 5, 2004)

also.. is one tube in the saddle bag enough? I got two and I figured I'd leave one home and take one with me. 

All I have in my bag is: 

-spare tube
-patch kit
-tire levers
-$5
-Photocopy of my ID with emergency #'s on back
-cellphone
-Co2 inflator
-spare Co2

And soon as I get a chance I'll add a multi tool. Any suggestions on what constitutes a good multi tool?


----------



## Keeping up with Junior (Feb 27, 2003)

*Bagging Stuff*

Tube - One spare tube is generally enough for shorter rides or group rides where you can share. If I am doing a solo ride over 50 miles in a remote area I may throw in a second tube. Wrap your tube in a piece of Tyvek from a mailing envelope to keep it from getting a hole from your tools and also to use as a boot for a slashed tire.

Money - Have a couple of $1 bills. You can use them in a vending machine to get a Coke which is multi purpose. Cold can is an ice pack for an injury or bee sting. After you have soothed your wound you can hydrate and restore your energy levels.

CO2 - consider a back up mini pump for longer solo rides. If you have never used CO2 before practice at home so you know how it works.

Zip Tie - add a couple zip ties which can come in handy if you are creative.



Emilio84 said:


> And soon as I get a chance I'll add a multi tool. Any suggestions on what constitutes a good multi tool?


Consider real tools. I have a double headed allen wrench that fits most items on my bike and a small screwdriver. Don't buy more tool than you need as a *well maintained* road bike really does not have that much that can go wrong. Features would be allen heads to fit the bolts on your bike, screwdriver for cleats and derailers, spoke wrench.


----------



## spu2261 (Aug 26, 2004)

Get a chain breaker! If your chain breaks for whatever reason, it's a long walk back. You can ride a bike with loose bolts, and a wobbly wheel (not recommended, btw), but if the chain is gone, you're toast. Also consider getting a good book on bike maintenance. As Junior said, a well maintained road bike really does not have that much that can go wrong.


----------



## eyebob (Feb 3, 2004)

*Yas, yas yas!*

Combat eye protection.

BT


----------

